# Smitty sled Skis



## wallywings123 (Jul 12, 2004)

What type of skis are the best to use for building a Smitty type sled. Cross Country? Downhill? Water?


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Most use downhill but I would think water skis would provide more floatation on top of the snow being wider. If I ever run across a set at the SA, I may buy them and build a smitty with them just to see how they work.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

While I have no science to back it up I would think a pair of down hill skis would be your more durable setup. Water skis are much wider but may also want to push more snow cuz of that extra width? Not being flat on the bottom may also make them want to track in straight lines more too.


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

I've used cross crountry, and downhill, never noticed much of a difference


----------



## Elwood454 (Apr 14, 2013)

I used downhill skis on my big sled. Personally I don’t think it makes to much difference. Cross country skis in general aren’t designed to take a lot of impact but for what most of use them for they’ll be fine. 
My plywood sled has had 350lbs of gear and moron (my buddy) in it at 40mph and it held up great.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

go with either, but check out goodwill, or sal. army , usually $5


----------



## Dkarston (Dec 30, 2012)

I say downhill, i built one and could only find cross country skis and it was harder to pull my sled with the smitty, then without.


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I started with water skis on mine and switched over to downhill skis last year. It pulls a lot better with the downhill skis.


----------

